# IB Diploma?



## Canuk Crusader (28 Feb 2011)

Hi, currently I am a grade 10 high school student. I am seriously considering entering the Royal Military College at Kingston to become an Army Legal Officer or Armour Officer. It is my understanding that the RMC will accept immediately and even pay for the education of those who meet physical and academic requirements. So, I am signed up to do the IB program at school and my course selection for next year (grade 11) is as follows:

IB Math
IB English
IB History
IB Biology 
IB Music 
Theory of Knowledge (an exclusively IB elective)
Spanish (due to scheduling issues, this is the only language available for IB students)

I was wondering if the Royal Military College recognises the IB program, and if the credits from the courses I have selected will be useful. 

Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## jwtg (1 Mar 2011)

Newfie Civ. said:
			
		

> ... Army Legal Officer or Armour Officer. ...



At least you have broad interests.  You realize how DIFFERENT those are, right?

Also, I'm not sure Legal Officer falls into the category of ROTP, as it requires further education than a BA.  I'm not sure about the opportunities for subsidized Law School, but I don't think you'll be getting an offer for Legal Officer at RMC, under the ROTP.


----------



## DexOlesa (1 Mar 2011)

Experience seems to say that RMC does not accept AP or IB credits. Had a lot of class mates trying to get credit for such things, but with little to no success.


----------



## muffin (1 Mar 2011)

RMC's info on the IB programme
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/nces-senc-eng.asp


----------



## prima6 (6 Mar 2011)

For Legal Officer you're looking for MLTP, not ROTP.  I'm not certain if you can be directly recruited into MLTP, the people I've heard of in that program were all re-musters from other Officer trades.  Your recruiting centre will be able to help with this.

You may get credit for some IB courses as transfer credits for first year courses at RMC.  My experience with friends who attended with me was that none of them were actually able to get the transfer credits and did all of the same first year courses as everyone else.


----------



## agc (6 Mar 2011)

We do recruit Legal officers from civvy street, but they have to have to be a member of the bar already.


----------



## Canuk Crusader (18 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the information and advice. I had a meeting with my guidance councselor and dropped the IB. I have to start another science course because of this, but in my third year I should have room in my schedual to do university courses. I think I'm going to work on a few civilian degrees before going to RMC (unless I'm accepted when I leave school). If I ant to be either an intelligence or armor officer, what degrees would be recommended for each?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2011)

Newfie Civ. said:
			
		

> ..........  If I ant to be either an intelligence or armor officer, what degrees would be recommended for each?



Armour (with a "u") officers and soldiers fear the ant.  It usually will be a priority target should they see one.  Ant by the way is an "Anti-tank Gun".

Intelligence is currently not open for people entering off the street.  (See other threads on the matter.)

Armour will accept almost any Degree.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Apr 2011)

Newfie Civ. said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information and advice. I had a meeting with my guidance councselor and dropped the IB. I have to start another science course because of this, but in my third year I should have room in my schedual to do university courses. I think I'm going to work on a few civilian degrees before going to RMC (unless I'm accepted when I leave school). If I ant to be either an intelligence or armor officer, what degrees would be recommended for each?



I know that you want to be in the army forever BUT you may want to rethink that IB qualification thing based on what doors it might open for you should you (Gawd forbid) ever decide to leave the army at some point... before you're dead of course  ;D


----------

